# Where to put a hitching post?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would just put some rings on the shelter to tie to. Then it is not in the way for mowing and no one accidently runs into it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

are you going to washing the horse at this hitching rack ? then away from a shelter, hay barn, or tack shed. I would consider putting it where it could get shade from a tree for summer.not an evergreen tree.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

churumbeque said:


> I would just put some rings on the shelter to tie to. Then it is not in the way for mowing and no one accidently runs into it.


For these practical reasons this is what we do, too, plus people tend to make hitching posts lower than you really want anyway. Whatever you decide to provide for tying, make sure it is _plenty_ strong. I see a lot of people use 4x4s and find out that a horse that sits/pulls back can _easily_ break a 4x4 post. We have simple tie rings on 4 of the 6x6 posts in our horses' shelter.


----------



## learningabouthorsesJC (May 28, 2014)

If it would be just sort of a tacking/brushing shelter (or a place for him to be in to get away from the weather, should I consider putting the hitching post on the end of one side of the shelter? We have already got wood to make a hitching post, and I would definitely like to make one (the rings in the shelter is still a good idea, I could always do that later). Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

My hitching post is situated between my horse barn(white) and pole barn (brown). The tack room is in the pole barn, so the location is pretty handy. One side is concrete for baths, but the grass side can be used as well. 







And I have these cool saddle 'racks', too, that can be removed or lowered when not being used.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

learningabouthorsesJC said:


> If it would be just sort of a tacking/brushing shelter (or a place for him to be in to get away from the weather, should I consider putting the hitching post on the end of one side of the shelter?


Yes, that is where I would place it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Sahara--That looks like an awesome set up :O


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would want a hitching post as close as possible to where I keep my saddle. Just 'cause I hate packing that heavy stuff.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the shelter is large enough why not build a tack closet in one corner for both saddles and tack.


----------

